# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Fest-Termine für Thailand 2009

## schiene

Hier ein paar Termine für Feste in Thailand.
Hab sie auf dieser Seite gefunden welche auch sehenswert ist.
http://www.asien-feste.de/index.html



*??.09.2009*
 NAN RIVER BOAT RACES - Bootsrennen zum Ende der buddhistischen Fastenperiode auf dem Nan-Fluß in Phitsanulok in Zentral-Thailand

*17.-21.09.2009*
 UM PHRA DAM NAM FESTIVAL, Diving Buddha Image Festival - Buddhistisches Prozessions- und Volksfest in Petchaburi, südwestlich von Bangkok 

*29.09.-05.10.2009*
 ILLUMINATED BOAT PROCESSION - Lichterprozession zum Ende der buddhistischen Fastenzeit auf dem Mekong in Nakon Phanom, Nordost-Thailand

*30.09.-04.10.2009*
 WAX CASTLE & BOAT RACING FESTIVAL - Wachstempel-Fest und Bootsrennen zum Ende der buddhistischen Fastenperiode in Sakon Nakhon im Nordosten Thailands 

*??.10.2009*
 LANNA BOAT RACES & FESTIVAL - Bootsrennen auf dem Nan-Fluß zum Ende der buddhistischen Fastenzeit in Nan, Nordost-Thailand

*02.-04.10.2009*
 YON BUA FESTIVAL - Lotusfest von Bang Phli, südlich von Bangkok

*03.-05.10.2009* 
 CHAK PHRA & THOT PHAPA FESTIVAL - Buddhistisches Prozessions- und Volksfest in Surat Thani, Süd-Thailand

*17.-26.10.2009*
 VEGETARIAN FESTIVALS - Vegetarierfeste von Phuket und Trang, Süd-Thailand

*29.10.-02.11.2009*
 TAK LOI KRATHONG - Thailändisches Lichterfest zum Ende der Regenzeit, landesweit gefeiert, besonders in den alten Königsstädten Sukhothai und Ayutthaya sowie in Chiang Mai

*11.-15.11.2009*
 PHIMAI BOAT RACES & FESTIVAL - Bootsrennen und Volksfest in Nakhon Ratchasima Nordost-Thailand

*21.-22.11.2009*
 SURIN ELEPHANT ROUND UP - Elefantenschau von Surin, Nordost- Thailand

*24.11.-05.12.2009*
 RIVER KWAI BRIDGE FESTIVAL - River Kwai Festwochen in Kanchanaburi, Zentral-Thailand, westlich von Bangkok 

*05.12.2009*
 KING’S BIRTHDAY - Geburtstagsfest des thailändischen Königs Bhumipol, landesweit gefeiert, besonders in Bangkok

*12.-21.12.2009*
 AYUTTHAYA WORLD HERITAGE SITE CELEBRATIONS - Historisches Festival in der alten Königstadt Ayutthaya, Zentral- Thailand

----------


## Greenhorn

Aufbauend auf dieser Seite erhaelt man bei den lokalen Tourist-Information's ergaenzende Informationen.
Mein Lieblingsbeispiel : VEGETARIAN FESTIVALS -- gibt's in jeder Stadt im Sueden mit hohemChinesenanteil.
Anderes Beispiel:
Bootsrennen. Gibt hier eigentlich kein Dorf,das kein Rennboot hat. Oft werden diese wegen der Groess ein Tempeln gelagert.

----------


## schiene

Sukhothai Loi Krathong and Candle Festiv...
31 Oct 2009 - 2 Nov 2009
You will be dazzled by the float procession of large krathong from 17 Northern provinces.  The procession will consist of  krathongs from government agencies, state enterprises, private sectors, and general public, including hanging lanterns, Krathong design contest, and Miss Noppamas Beauty Contest, light and sound presentation, firework displays, Sukhothai arts and culture performances, and the activity of “Dawn of happiness”.

----------


## Greenhorn

> Aufbauend auf dieser Seite erhaelt man bei den lokalen Tourist-Information's ergaenzende Informationen.
> Mein Lieblingsbeispiel : VEGETARIAN FESTIVALS -- gibt's in jeder Stadt im Sueden mit hohemChinesenanteil.
> Anderes Beispiel:
> Bootsrennen. Gibt hier eigentlich kein Dorf,das kein Rennboot hat. Oft werden diese wegen der Groess ein Tempeln gelagert.


VEGETARIAN FESTIVAL: vom 18.10.-26.10. gibt es jeden Abend Veranstaltungen im Rahmen des Festes.
ie (in der Regel) 2 grossen Umzuege  finden in der Regel an leicht verschobenen Tagen statt.
*Ranong 18.10.*
Start 14.30 Uhr Festplatz/Nachtessensmarkt, in Front der Tessabaan-Verwaltungsgebaeuden.
*Ranong 22.10.* 
Start 9.30 Uhr Tini Dee Hotel
Die Strecke fuehrt jeweils ueber den Marktplatz und laeuft am Ratanarangsan palace aus.
Insbesondere am 22. ist im Bereich Augen- und Ohren-Schutz zu empfehlen.

In Trang sind die Umzuege am 18. und 20.10.09.

----------

